
What we learned having startups work in a Moroccan surf town for a month - hustlebz
http://www.thebluehouse.io/blog/2015/4/8/what-we-learned-having-startups-work-in-a-moroccan-surf-town-for-a-month
======
dshefchik
Uhh...so what did you learn?

~~~
dualogy
Surfing.. I'd hope!

